# Worlds Ugliest Dog Goes To...*drum roll*...



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

PETALUMA, Calif. - A prominent under-bite, scrunched face and floppy ears are the hallmarks of a winner.

The winner of the World's Ugliest Dog contest, that is.

Pabst, a boxer-mix rescued from a shelter by Miles Egstad of Citrus Heights, Calif., won the annual contest on Friday at the Sonoma-Marin Fair in Northern California.

It was an upset victory for Pabst, who beat former champion Rascal, a pedigree Chinese Crested.

Pabst's owner took home $1,600 in prize money, pet supplies and a modeling contract with House of Dog.

Miss Ellie, a blind 15-year-old Chinese Crested Hairless, won the pedigree category.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yay lets promote unleathy inbreeding to make ugly dogs so that the owners can have hope to have the title "ugliest dog". forget the health problems as long as you get THAT awasrd its ok. lol


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

you know you're a dog person when that is still cute


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> yay lets promote unleathy inbreeding to make ugly dogs so that the owners can have hope to have the title "ugliest dog". forget the health problems as long as you get THAT awasrd its ok. lol


hey atleats it was a rescue that won....i thought chinese crested always win those contests...ugly lil effers


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> hey atleats it was a rescue that won....i thought chinese crested always win those contests...ugly lil effers


its always the little dogs cause the bad BYB that gooes on. chinese crested's are NASTY.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah he was a rescue! But in my opinion a lot of people breed ugly dogs, that are legit breeds. lol Anything smallfurry/and smash faced is ugly to me. Like shih zu's and Pekignese yeah I can't spell them for ya! But you get the idea. lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think ugly is in the eye of the beholder. Just because a dog has a pushed in face does not make it unhealthy, my pug runs a mile and half with me, hubby, and Lady everyday (honestly the dogs are the only ones who really run the whole way, I gasp for breath and nearly keel over lol). Even the heat does not stop her, I hose her off before we go, and Lady has a backpack with water bottles for all of us, and I give her water and re-wet her as needed. BYBs breed unhealthy dogs, responsible breeders can breed healthy dogs with the same characteristics.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ugly to you may be beautiful to someone else....some people think pitbulls are ugly.....I CALL THEM CRAZY!!!! i have mad love for most all dogs....but chinese crested? really? ew


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am not a fan of little dogs, but I went and saw "The Proposal" with my mom and sister and there was a Samoyed puppy in that movie that was frigging adorable! I want one!!!


----------

